# growth rate of the average centipede?



## PapaSmurf (Mar 11, 2004)

how fast does a centipede grow normally?


----------



## Steven (Mar 12, 2004)

My guess:

smaller specie from pedeling to adult: 3-4years
bigger specie: 4-6years


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 15, 2004)

thansk i've had my WC Texas centipedes for sometime now and there only about 2-3" prolly as big as they will get?


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PapaSmurf _
> *how fast does a centipede grow normally? *


Growth rate depends on quite a number of factors, I imagine. Temps, humidity levels (access to water), type of prey and/or food, possibly even the sex of the pede. I am guessing here, however, there may be some genetic differences in siblings allowing some to mature faster than others. Would be nice to see some publications done on growth rate amongst broods of particular species in controlled and experimental groups.


----------

